# baby monitors



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

What type of baby monitors do you use? I have about 200 feet from my barn to my home. Are there some that are better than others?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

hehe. we don't have a monitor, but we do use these.....talker systems? They are so you can talk to people in different rooms. Well, we put one on in the barn and hit the 'lock' button and we can here them just fine. Just can't see them  It works good. I used to sleep out in the living room when it was kidding season so I could hear the monitor. I'd like to get a camera one day!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I sleep out with the mares during foaling season, but after 30 yrs of foaling out mares I can about know the hour they will foal by the signs. This is my 1st goat and I'm not confident in my noticing the proper signs. I thought the monitors would atleast give me some peace of mind and maybe some sleep!


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

I am looking into getting a baby monitor as well so if anyone has any recommendations it would be greatly appreciated. I would love to get one that allowed me to hook up multiple cameras (seen a few pictures of up to 4 cameras for one baby monitor) and had night vision.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I use a wireless unit made by ge. I got it from Walmart. It came with one camera but you can buy another one. It will allow you to use up to two. Best thing is that they can see in the dark and the only problem I've had with them is they dont like temps colder than 25 below. I was able to tape one of my does kid last year. And I love being able to keep am eye in them. I put it in the chicken coop but that was just too boring! It may only go to 100 feet though.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I have one that is only sound that I also got from WalMart. I don't have it right now, so I can't look to see what it is. But I used it last year and it was terrific. There was no doubt that I needed to get my butt out of bed and get out there. It worked for three does, no doubt. They were all the first fresheners. I had one older doe who kidded, she made no noise, kidded in bright daylight, and needed no help, but I was there for that too. One thing I found out is that dogs bark all night long, it is very noisy. But I think they keep wild packs away, so I think they are protecting us here. I think if you are choosing between sound and a visual, sound is much better. It will wake you up. And there is a huge difference between an annoying noise and a cry for help from a scared doe. A baby monitor is a great cheap helper.

Jan


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm gonna get a night vision security camera from Harbor Freight Tools... their stuff is REALLY Cheap... the cam is only about 30.00. I haven't picked it up yet, but maybe this week.. I'll let you all know what I think about that one. They offer a couple of different kinds.. some have 2 cameras, but since i only have 2 does, I only need one.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

> I'm gonna get a night vision security camera from Harbor Freight Tools... their stuff is REALLY Cheap... the cam is only about 30.00.


Please let me know how it turns out. I have used Harbor Freight off and on for a while now until the most recent "falling out" - my issues are with their electrical equipment, it always seemed to be so 50/50 and even the stuff that worked broke within 6 months.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That's understandable...like I said. "real cheap"
But I figure it's worth a try...after all, it's not rocket science


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I recently purchased an intercom system from Radio shack around $60 for 3 intercoms. After we lost our barn, we have used a metal shed to kid in. my baby monitor would not penitrate the walls. A friend whose DH works in his shop acroos the yard suggested this intercom system. It runs somehow though the electrical system. It has worked Just AWESOME! Except the fact that you can't see what is going on of course.  I also put one in my hubby's office to alert him to when supper is ready! :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Robynlynn said:


> I recently purchased an intercom system from Radio shack around $60 for 3 intercoms.
> 
> 
> > Thats what I have! :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a "Thrift Store Special" baby moniter...it's at least 13 years old and made by Fisher Price....the base is plugged in the shed, turned on and the "walk around" part is on my night stand, run by batteries. It works great still...no interference from the wireless security cam I have too. My barn is approximately 125 feet from my back door, the baby moniter is in the rafters above kidding stalls so I'm figuring that the space between transmiter and base is around 210 feet.

The wireless cam I have is from Walmart..made by GE and I have 2 cams to one receiver...night vision and sound. Very clear pic and once again no interference. The cam setup for both cams and reciever was around $130


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have my goats in a metal shed which makes cams a LOT harder to set up. What I did was get a cam off of amazon for about $100 and cut a hole in the roof the size of the camera itself, leaving the back end of the camera with the antenna exposed. By having the antenna outside of the metal, it removed the problem with interference, and I can see into my kidding stall at night. Its not ideal to be sure, but it works 

ETA: it has a remote view screen that you can either carry around, or plug into input jacks so you can have a little "goat tv"


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I now have the barn wired for sound! A baby monitor reciever is in my kitchen and and intercom system in by bedroom. She's due any day/minute! CANNOT WAIT! REALLY, CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!!! We have our coveralls and boots set up by the door like firemen's so all we have to do is jump right in and go! lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great!!! Hopefully she doesn't give you many "false starts" before she is truly ready. Also...goats are very NOISY ....mine make it a point to burp loudly and snore when they know the moniter is on :greengrin:


----------



## LopossaHerd18 (Aug 29, 2018)

Ive been looking at security cameras and baby monitors for the goat barn but I'm just worried if they will still work if the temperature drops very low. My goat is due mid-February and I really want to be able to be out there when it happens so I don't want to spend a ton of money on a camera if putting it out in the cold will kill it :/ Anybody had an issue with cold temps and monitors?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they are made to be outside, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## LopossaHerd18 (Aug 29, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> If they are made to be outside, you shouldn't have a problem.


Security cameras like for doors are, but not baby monitors like what people have mentioned on here. I mean I hope people don't keep their human babies in the barn in winter


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Then just play it safe and go with a security camera. Some are not badly priced. If you do a search on here there are a bunch of different posts on them. I did get a baby monitor YEARS ago and it did just fine being outside but the coldest I remember ever having it out there was 17 degrees. I pretty much just gave up on the monitor though because they kept me up all night just jabbering for no reason and had a bunch of false calls where I raced out for nothing. The last few years I just get up and check every 3 hours and seems to be working. I do want to get a actual camera though for when I have a doe I know is going to go by the end of the night so I don’t have to keep going out every hour I can just look and see what they are doing.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A lot of my does kid without much noise. I had one kid 10' from me while I was busy bottle feeding a group. I never even heard her! Turned around and found a newborn still in the sack. (Saved her, all was good). Cameras work better than monitors. (In my opinion).


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I recommend the HelloBaby 3.2 inch video baby monitor with night vision. I ordered it on Amazon but they had one that was like the "Amazon Warehouse" - discounted because it was opened/returned. I think I paid around $70 which I know is steep but my barn is much further from the house than yours.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

I use 2 monitors mostly because the camera I bought with 2 way audio doesn't constantly stream. About 10 minutes after I set it up, it stops and asks me to reload the page. Its irritating but I like being able to see them from my phone wherever I am, even at school! Still, if I had to do it again, I'd shell out for a better camera.

The other monitor is an owl shaped baby monitor that I have hanging from a beam in the barn and the parent unit is on my nightstand. It's excellent. I can turn the volume up and down, I can talk to them from the parent unit, and it's cute as a button. I use it more like an alarm. If I hear something suspicious I can check in on the camera. I also like that I can hear the fire alarm in the barn from my room.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01MF5X3TT?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title

https://www.amazon.com/VTech-DM225-Vibrating-Sound-Alert-Transmission/dp/B01N7WE31G


----------

